# Gone 26650



## whatalotigot (2/1/15)

So I bought myself a sub sub ohm Xmas pressie,






Very happy i Can super sub ohm and build these bad boys.. 2015's first clapton build




24g wrapped with 28g kanthal tapered flatten

metering in at 0.0somthing

BTW - follow my instagram @dayilrooker & @vapeorgy for some real shared vape porn..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Good looking coil.


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Impressive coil @whatalotigot !
How does it vape?


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

Looks fantastic bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (2/1/15)

@whatalotigot that coil is BEAUTIFUL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (4/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Good looking coil.



Thanks guys. These flattened claptons are epic. This one I havnt had a chance to vape yet, I need to ohm test it with double decimal to see if it will fire on my 26650 safely..

But the other claptons I just built vape like gold, I love the claptons amazing flavour and slow cool vape. 
Clapton coils are just pure excellence to vape. 

Will post more pics of the claptons I have lined up to install. Got some real coil porn on the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

